# Quarantine tank size



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

How big of a quarantine tank should I use for a trio of Leucs? Can someone share pics of their setup? I have the basic idea, but just would like a clear pic- don't want to mess up the first step.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to see people asking about the important stuff.

QT tanks can be as simple as a 190 oz or an aquarium, or tub. The basic idea is meant for both observation and the protection of your existing vivs and collection from parasites and other pathogens. Simple setups are usually a sterile container of some type lined with papertowels. Some toss in leaf litter or pothos to give the frogs a more stress free invironment.

The idea is to have them tested while in quarantine to be sure you are not risking spreading anything to your new viv and then the rest of your collection. I will get you some pics when I can did through photobucket and find them. A few friends and I are working on a very detailed QT and Test write at this time.

Michael


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A link to how I handle this. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63743-temporary-frog-storage-home.html


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. In the linked thread they are using a 12" x 18" x 11"- or 190 oz- how many frogs does this accommodate? Also I noticed that they are using leaf litter and sphagnum moss. I realize this probably is a more permanent type flooring than paper towels, but if doing fecal tests (which I assume all new frogs should have) wouldn't paper towels be more logical? Also I have seen people qt from 30 to 90 days. Is there a recommended amount of time? Should you wait a certain amount of time before doing fecal tests? If fecal tests do come back clean can you immediately move into viv or is there a waiting period beyond that to see if anything manifests? WHEW! Sorry for the MANY questions.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Any one have specific recommended # per gallon? Any one?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

kwnbee said:


> How big of a quarantine tank should I use for a trio of Leucs? Can someone share pics of their setup? I have the basic idea, but just would like a clear pic- don't want to mess up the first step.


Just to be sure were all on the same page, are we talking about a grow out tub for young froglets or a quarantine tub?

Shaw


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

So I was originally asking just for qt purposes, but once I saw just how small froglets are, it will also be a grow out. At least for a couple of months. I actually got a trio and have them in the shoe box size. The breeder said that would suffice for a few months. My viv is 90 gallons- will they be ok to move straight from a shoe box size to permanent home? I feel like I'm going to Lose them in there!!


----------

